# Secret To Blood Packs



## DarSax (Feb 7, 2007)

I know I already made a topic on blood tubes. Which by the way was helpful. But this merited a new thread.

I HAVE DISCOVERED THE SECRET TO BLOOD PACKS.

Any size, shape, direction (of spray), anything. Want a little spurt? You got it. Want a big gush? You got it. Up down sideways longways shortways diagonal ways THIS SECRET DOES IT ALL.

It wasn't even my idea. My neighbor's mom just gave it to me, and it's pretty much the single best thing I've ever seen. And no I doubt you've heard it before, because the technology is actually fairly new. 

Now that I've gone and sounded like an advertisement, let me just say that, the secret to blood packs is..................................

*GLAD PRESS 'N SEAL.*

It's advertised as "able to make bags" for a reason. I just went to my bathroom and made a water bag. First time trying the stuff. Seal three sides, fill the open side with liquid, seal it, and you're done.

Strong enough to withstand tossing it around and a little bit of pressure, but enough pressure, the sides begin to unseal, and BAM! Blood pack. You don't have to apply enough force to break the material (which is strong), just enough to break the seal. You could even tape all but the side you want to open. Any amount of liquid works, and the more sealed wrap you leave on the edges, the more pressure is needed to get the liquid out of the actual bag.

I'm so freaking excited now. This stuff can create, pretty much, the perfect blood pack. Trying it out with actors tomorrow. Just treat it like a normal slap bag (you can't really monkey around with those anyways!), and any amount of blood you want, voila!

edit: after trying the water pack, I broke it, and resealed it. This stuff rocks.


----------



## Van (Feb 7, 2007)

Congrats ! I've used ziplock baggies in the past but always had to gaff or glue the opening sideclosed so it wouldn't prematurely rupture. This sound like a great solution.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice work. What a great idea. It's always great fun looking at the latest products at the grocery/hardware store and asking... "How can I use that on stage?"


----------



## DarSax (Feb 10, 2007)

Blood update: They work perfectly. As if I hadn't like, reiterated this enough, heh.


----------

